# red dog liver nose? brown dog brown nose?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

akbirdy said:


> What do you think? In some of his pictures he looks very brown to me in others, red.... he has some really beautiful shots.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3703308653/


Looks like a red with liver nose. (like a red nose pit bull)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I only looked at the first pic - the dog looks just like my Ginger who is a red with a liver nose and amber eyes. pretty dog! I'm predjuced! lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks just like Olie to me! How old is he? I"ve been told he is apricot...IDK?
He looks lighter in this picture.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya I agree, after posting that I saw a pic of him and it was a deff red. That cute nose just threw me off. In some of the pics he really looks like a brown! Probably the lighting.

Ollie is very cute. I looooove that name for a poodle, it was on my "list" of fav. names... but my son protested and came up with some equally cute ones.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He's a cutie, but I much prefer black noses on Reds and Apricots. JMO though.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Being a photographer I can attest to the fact that any color will take on different hues depending on the light it is being viewed in. We see it all of the time in the photos we take of our spoos. Sometimes they look darker than they really are and sometimes they look lighter. I actually put photos in Lightroom and adjust their color according what it looks like to me in natural light (outdoor with light overcast sky). 

Also, not all cameras will make captures in true color so you have to account for that too.

So you dog looks like a light red with a liver nose but in a other lighting it is very possible that he would look either lighter or darker depending on the light source. 

In any case, he is a sweetie!
_


----------

